# Nas + htpc



## rajeshmukkala (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I'm planning to build NAS + HTPC system for backup my data using RAID 5 as well as for streaming upto 1080p content to all my devices. I came up two options for me build. 

All parts will be imported from US though shipping company.

*i42.tinypic.com/309tu6p.png

Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2013)

first of all if you have the cash to burn then no problem but an i5 K processor is simply too much for a NAS+HTPC setup.same goes for 16gb memory when 8gb is more than sufficient.same is true for cpu cooler too & you must check the dimensions of any cpu cooler first to ensure compatibility with cabinet especially when it is a small mini-itx one.putting these aside amd config will do the job fine & is recommended.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is the config best suited to your needs:

AMD A10-7850K -12000,
Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI -9500,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (2x4GB)16GB -5300,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition cooler -4800,
WD Caviar Black 2TB -8000,
Corsair 300R Windowed case -4500,
Seasonic G Series SSR-650RM -6500,
Asus R7 260X 2GB GPU -12500,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -16500,
Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Combo -2900,
Dell S2440L 24" LED IPS -13500,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 LED fans -1200, (Front Intake fans)
Coolermaster 140mm 2 LED fans -1400. (Top Exhaust fans)
TOTAL -99,700.


All price listed above are local prices.
The iGPU of Kaveri CPU is 7760 and if you want to add a discrete GPU you can add the above said GPU which is more than sufficient.OK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2013)

^^he needs mini-itx setup for HTPC+NAS & you have suggested a mid-range gaming pc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

@op, answer the questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Dec 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all if you have the cash to burn then no problem but an i5 K processor is simply too much for a NAS+HTPC setup.same goes for 16gb memory when 8gb is more than sufficient.same is true for cpu cooler too & you must check the dimensions of any cpu cooler first to ensure compatibility with cabinet especially when it is a small mini-itx one.putting these aside amd config will do the job fine & is recommended.



Thanks for recommendation. I'm also more towards AMD A10 6800K. I guess that would be sufficient for HTPC + NAS.

I verified about cooler. Everything fits perfectly. 

I'm yet to finalize RAM.



bavusani said:


> Here is the config best suited to your needs:
> 
> AMD A10-7850K -12000,
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI -9500,
> ...



thank you for recommendation. I will wait for Kaveri.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you want kaveri...then no point in getting R7260X, IGP is enough for HTPC works.
no need of 16GB ram, even 4GB will do still grab 2xGB Kingston HyperX Blu or G.skill RipjawsX
Dont Buy SSD
Fill up questionnaire



bavusani said:


> Here is the config best suited to your needs:
> 
> AMD A10-7850K -12000,
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI -9500,
> ...



Where is Mini ITX board, cabinet?
where are HDDs? 
what is like NAS or HTPC in this system.?


----------



## URPradhan (Dec 23, 2013)

^^Even I have postponed by PC buying decision till 14th Jan for AMD's Kaveri. I hope my wait is wise 
No doubt it will take another one month after 14th Jan for availability in India. Lets see.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Here is the config best suited to your needs:
> 
> *AMD A10-7850K -12000,*
> Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI -9500,
> ...





these are gaming parts.. not needed in HTPCs.. 

you mixed up the threads??


----------



## URPradhan (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (*2x4GB)16GB* -5300,


Is it a typo ?



rajeshmukkala said:


> All parts will be imported from US though shipping company.


Why to buy and import from USA ? Is is cheaper after the cost + shipping + import tax ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

URPradhan said:


> Why to buy and import from USA ? Is is cheaper after the cost + shipping + import tax ?



and no warranty...



URPradhan said:


> Is it a typo ?



sure. it is....


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Dec 28, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Build will be used as NAS to backup my data using RAID5 and also will be used for transcoding mkv (1080p) files and other video content to all my devices. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 80k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: UNRAID

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 8TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: No.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: By Jan 15th.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I will build myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: As mentioned in first post. I need suggestions for HTPC + NAS configuration.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait for Kaveri APU and see its benchmarks and decide which one to buy.I think FX series CPU's are completely disabled or have gone EOL and AMD now proceeds only via APU's from now on.


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Dec 31, 2013)

Update : Pre ordered AMD A10 7850K APU. Hopefully my processor will be shipped on Jan 14th.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

if you are planning to use UNRAID os then what's the point in getting kaveri or any apu.all the video related work will be done by the system accessing the NAS so unless you are planning on having 2 systems:NAS(unraid) & HTPC(kaveri+windows) this is a waste of money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

rajeshmukkala said:


> Update : Pre ordered AMD A10 7850K APU. Hopefully my processor will be shipped on Jan 14th.



How much did it cost?


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you are planning to use UNRAID os then what's the point in getting kaveri or any apu.all the video related work will be done by the system accessing the NAS so unless you are planning on having 2 systems:NAS(unraid) & HTPC(kaveri+windows) this is a waste of money.



thanks for making me to rethink. but i have not decided OS part. I need all in one PC. I should be able to use as desktop, NAS and also to transcode movies.



bavusani said:


> How much did it cost?



174$

*www.amazon.com/AMD-AD785KXBJABOX-A10-7850K-APU/dp/B00H7Z7YMI


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

my suggestion is just build a htpc with windows 7 & share all drives over network & use softwares like vlc,wmp etc to stream over network.this way you can use the system as NAS as well as for tasks like streaming,transcoding etc.


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> my suggestion is just build a htpc with windows 7 & share all drives over network & use softwares like vlc,wmp etc to stream over network.this way you can use the system as NAS as well as for tasks like streaming,transcoding etc.



Any suggestions about PC components??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2014)

is there anything left?i thought you already decided on the amd config & since kaveri has yet to launch so can't suggest on its compatibility/performance with any current mobo.


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 5, 2014)

HI Guys,

Just Quick Update on thread. I Ordered my second component "Case" for my build through Ebay GEB. 

Fractal Design Node 304
Approx US Price (Inc Import Charges) : 8800Rs
Ebay : 9200Rs (500Rs discount (7%) - Coupon : ICICIFCC13 ) 
Fractal Design Node 304 FD-CA-NODE-304-BL Black Aluminum / Steel Mini-ITX Tower

As there is only difference of 400Rs to self import and Ebay GEB, I chosen EBay. Looking forward to complete my build by EOM.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Good and Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

rajeshmukkala said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Just Quick Update on thread. I Ordered my second component "Case" for my build through Ebay GEB.
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 22, 2014)

HI Guys,

I received case last week. Now AMD A10 7850K & ASROCK FM2A88X ITX+ MB on the way from US.

Yet to buy PSU & RAM.

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Jan 23, 2014)

rajeshmukkala said:


> 174$
> 
> Amazon.com: AMD A10-7850K APU AD785KXBJABOX: Computers & Accessories



Sorry for going offtopic, but how are you importing from Amazon? Is it some mail-forwarding service? How much extra are you having to pay for shipping + customs?


----------



## rajeshmukkala (Jan 23, 2014)

crazyfreak316 said:


> Sorry for going offtopic, but how are you importing from Amazon? Is it some mail-forwarding service? How much extra are you having to pay for shipping + customs?



I use HOPSHOPGO to import to india. Approx 17% duty + 25$ shipping. This time i'm importing CPU+MB+Chromecast + few other items.

You can refer my first post for duty charges.


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Jan 24, 2014)

rajeshmukkala said:


> I use HOPSHOPGO to import to india. Approx 17% duty + 25$ shipping. This time i'm importing CPU+MB+Chromecast + few other items.
> 
> You can refer my first post for duty charges.



Thanks! I was considering using them but was worried about them overcharging. This puts things into perspective.


----------

